# 05-06 Mavs Play of the Year?



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Post one for the regular season and playoffs.

Playoffs it has to be Nowitzki 3 point play


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Playoffs, Mavericks vs Spurs game 7, Dirk scored and went to the FT line then the game went on to OT. He really showed some toughness there, Bowen did a good job defending him but Dirk was just better.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

That 3 point play is hard to top. Maybe JET's jumper over Duncan is up there too


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I say it has to be all the clutch plays against the Spurs


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1OmE3B-s8ow"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1OmE3B-s8ow" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

after seeing this, i wonder how the hell did dallas lose to miami.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Lack of wanting, the Heat had 4 players that wanted it more than the ENTIRE Mavs team.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I downloaded Game 7 when I was making that video I posted...and I am honestly saying I could not believe that these were the same Dallas Mavericks. It was the weirdest feeling I've ever had. I literally felt like I was watching a different team.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Regular Season - I dunno. Take your pick of any of numerous Dirk game winners. Or the Terry game-winning floater against Toronto. Or, my personal favorite, Diop blocking Melo's potential game winning shot.

Playoffs - IMO the Grizz 3 pointer was more impressive simply because of the sheer confusion on that play and the ease with which Dirk got it off, but I gotta give it to the three-point play in SA because of the importance of it and the toughness he showed and the number of critics he proved wrong and stuff.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

ehh all the clutch plays against the spurs this year but to be more specific, the layup and 1 to force OT that dirk did in game 7 against the spurs. that's when everyone called him an all around player because before then he was just a "SHOOTER". after that everyone saw his inside game. :clap:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

DiirkLUVA41 said:


> ehh all the clutch plays against the spurs this year but to be more specific, the layup and 1 to force OT that dirk did in game 7 against the spurs. that's when everyone called him an all around player because before then he was just a "SHOOTER". after that everyone saw his inside game. :clap:


You've got to be kidding. Your saying that one play changed everyone's perspective on Dirk?

:laugh:

May I ask, how old are you and are you friends with M F F L


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Tersk said:


> You've got to be kidding. Your saying that one play changed everyone's perspective on Dirk?
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> May I ask, how old are you and are you friends with M F F L


Yeah pretty much. How people say you got 1 chance to prove ur self, and well he did that.. and m f f l is my good in real life friend, how did you know bout me and him etc?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Tersk said:


> You've got to be kidding. Your saying that one play changed everyone's perspective on Dirk?
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> May I ask, how old are you and are you friends with M F F L


He sounds retarded saying it but it's true to some extent...he performed the most significant play in Mavericks history...he needed three points and softy jumpshooting-only Dirk would probably take a three, right?...not a chance..."Jumpshooting-only Dirk" drove to the rim and the "softy" absorbed the contact...disproved all critics...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Tersk said:


> You've got to be kidding. Your saying that one play changed everyone's perspective on Dirk?
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> May I ask, how old are you and are you friends with M F F L


 Hey Tersk, why dont you keep personal **** like this off of BBB.net?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

DiirkLUVA41 said:


> Yeah pretty much. How people say you got 1 chance to prove ur self, and well he did that.. and m f f l is my good in real life friend, how did you know bout me and him etc?


 Uhh, Hi? Do I know you?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

M F F L said:


> Uhh, Hi? Do I know you?


 :whatever:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> :whatever:


 I dont get it....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

M F F L said:


> I dont get it....


Same here..


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Tersk said:


> You've got to be kidding. Your saying that one play changed everyone's perspective on Dirk?
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> May I ask, how old are you and are you friends with M F F L


Yeah, keep that off the boards that was really RANDOM..


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

My favorite play in the regular season was either Jason's floater to win the game in Toronto, or Dirks jumper to win the game against Toronto.

My favorite play in the post season was in game 6 of the Finals when Josh pulled his pants down.. lol nah, Im just kidding, but definatly when Jason hit that rainbow over Duncan. I cant remember which game.. Im thinking 7 but you all know what Im talking about.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

M F F L said:


> Hey Tersk, why dont you keep personal **** like this off of BBB.net?


How exactly is it personal? I'm asking if he knows you. So please, don't take a me against the world attitude (been there/done that) and grow up.



> can you make me a dirk one with him nailing a clutch shot or such? Khurram :curse:


He addressed you by your first name so I'm taking a guess that he knows you, and that he's not very old.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Tersk said:


> How exactly is it personal? I'm asking if he knows you. So please, don't take a me against the world attitude (been there/done that) and grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> He addressed you by your first name so I'm taking a guess that he knows you, and that he's not very old.


 He asked me for it in a PM


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

.. and he said you were good friends.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

He might have me confused with some one...


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah pretty much. How people say you got 1 chance to prove ur self, and well he did that.. And m f f l , well i don't even know him i fou nd out his name by PM's and i was jus being sarcastic about being friends, is ther eno humor on u?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

lol BS


----------

